
Ask HN: How do you use code to solve everyday (non business) challenges? - verumnoslib
I&#x27;ve been working professionally as a developer for some years and I&#x27;ve been wondering If&#x2F;How do you use programming in your everyday life and solve challenges? Or to improve your routine?<p>Looking for ideas to use knowledge for improving life quality with programming.
======
telebone_man
I remember reading about a guy who had a scheduled task run at 5 pm. It would
check if he was still logged on, and if he was, it would automatically send an
SMS to his wife to explain he would be home a little bit late. It would also
check if he had logged in by 8am, and if he hadn't it would automatically send
an e-mail to relevant parties saying he was running late.

~~~
Nnubes256
You may be talking about [https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/249-now-thats-what-
i-call-a-...](https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/249-now-thats-what-i-call-a-
hacker/)

There's a repository with implementations of those scripts in multiple
languages at [https://github.com/NARKOZ/hacker-
scripts](https://github.com/NARKOZ/hacker-scripts)

~~~
wreath
The comments on the article is something out of this world.

------
wingerlang
Various implementations (or re-implementations) of tools I use to become
productive comes to mind.

Some scripts that keeps my laptop clean/manageable.

For me these are "everyday life" as I spend so much time on my laptop.

